# [Movie of the Decade- Round 2] The Incredibles vs Kill Bill



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

vs






The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2010)

I take it that Kill Bill is in reference to Volumes I and II, as opposed to separately?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

^Correct. They are as one.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2010)

Kill Bill.I love a good bloody action story.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Kill Bill.I love a good bloody action story.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Kill Bill Vol 1 is my favorite move the decade

Perfect Song Choices
Perfect Cast
Perfect Action
its a Mythic Genre Film (like the Star War to Martial Arts revenge movies)

and I love it to death


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to go with Kill Bill. Incredibles was great, but Kill Bill was great and I could rewatch it over and over and over again.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a tough one, but Kill Bill wins out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Kill Bill Vol 1 is my favorite move the decade
> 
> Perfect Song Choices
> Perfect Cast
> ...


Volume 1 was awesome. Volume 2 however....


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

I liked both a lot but 1 more than 2


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Why does everyone hate Volume 2? I love it as much as the first volume.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 1, 2010)

Kill Bill for me. I am a fan of Tarantino. I thought volume one and volume two complemented each other. They were orginally shot as one film if I remember correctly anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> Why does everyone hate Volume 2? I love it as much as the first volume.



Because everytime the film is about to kick in it just fizzles out. I think standalone the film was good, but it lacked the intensity and fun of the first one. Overall I'll have to go with Kill Bill tho, Incredibles was a great film but Kill Bill was just kick ass.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Why does everyone hate Volume 2? I love it as much as the first volume.



I can see why people wouldn't coming down from the high that was the first movie

Basically if you went in expecting something like Vol 1 you got dissapointed but a good movie, and if you went in expecting Tarentino you got a great ride


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> I could rewatch it over and over and over again.


This.

Look, I like both films.  But the rewatchability of Kill Bill is much higher for me.  (Volume 1 in particular.)


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't seen Kill Bill.

//shamefully walks out


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2010)

Kill Bill  for me


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2010)

Kill Bill.

The problem with KB2 though is, well, as said, it fizzles out quite often. My issue tended to be with the tone of the film. The first one was a blatant homage to Japanese Samurai exploitation films.

Part 2 varies between a Chinese kung fu film and a spaghetti western. This would be fine but I felt Tarantino fumbled with the western part. It was even more bland than most of the better spaghetti westerns(which are still bad). Oddly, Inglourious Basterds felt more like a spaghetti western, and it didnt even have the western setting!

Still, I liked KB2. I just didn't love it. I felt it was a letdown compared to part 1.

Other things bugged me as well, but I wont go into them.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2010)

I must say Kill Bill, although The Incredibles is good as well


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 2, 2010)

Kill Bill is in my top 3.  So I gotta choose it.


----------



## Zeropark (Jan 2, 2010)

Kill Bill, i love Quentin and his movies.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 2, 2010)

Both are fun rides but the Incredibles just isn't that ... um... incredible. It's not even the best Pixar movie of the decade. I loved Kill Bill in all it's zaniness.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> ^Correct. They are as one.



Why the heck, then, were the Kill Bill movies counted as one and Lord of the Rings wasn't?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

That's ridiculous that Kill Bill is counted as 2 movies. We're talking about films here, it's ok to separate the original and sequel... If both the movies are good enough to be rated in this tournament, then they should be be in it..


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 2, 2010)

Logical result for a poll for once. I hope Kill Bill gets -at least- to the final dual.


----------



## West Egg (Jan 2, 2010)

Kill Bill was sick


----------



## Roy (Jan 2, 2010)

Kill Bill     .


----------



## Butcher (Jan 2, 2010)

I choose Kill Bill.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

The Incredibles; I actually only liked Kill Bill Vol. 2 for some reason, I just didn't like the first that much.  I don't know, both were pretty decent, neither are exactly my favorites movies though.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Why the heck, then, were the Kill Bill movies counted as one and Lord of the Rings wasn't?



Originally, both were meant to be counted as one film, because we weer just goign to have a 16 film tournament. But Taleran pointed out _LotR_ would probably crush everything, so I serparated them and made it 32 films. Separating _Kill Bill_ just never came up, and anyway I'm on the side that says the two films are just as good. Plus, unlike _LotR_, this was actually intended to be released as a single movie.


----------

